# Post pics of your terrarium!



## Garficro (Jan 22, 2005)

show me your T's home! I wnat do redecorate my terrarium, so I want so see yours to inspire me!!  
this is my terrarium!


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 22, 2005)

Here is my terrarium for Poecilotheria regalis and Avicularia metallica. Right one is used now by my mantis (but I will replace her in the next two months )

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=13701&page=9&pp=15

(post number 126)

And attached file. Terrarium of my B. albopilosum.


----------



## Mike H. (Jan 22, 2005)

Garficro said:
			
		

> show me your T's home! I wnat do redecorate my terrarium, so I want so see yours to inspire me!!
> this is my terrarium!



Here's some good pics....


Regards, Mike  :clap: 

http://www.arachnophilia.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2783


----------



## Socrates (Jan 22, 2005)

Here's a bunch of links with some great pics.   

---
Wendy
---

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=7543&highlight=enclosures

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=26595&highlight=enclosures

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=780&highlight=setups

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=27445&highlight=setups

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=8417&highlight=setups


----------



## Jetzie (Jan 22, 2005)

here is my pictures of my B.vagan's terrerium.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=39048


----------



## NoS (Jan 22, 2005)

Mike H. said:
			
		

> Here's some good pics....
> 
> 
> Regards, Mike  :clap:
> ...


I sure wish I could find someplace that sold those type of enclosures I see in post from people in other countries. The ones in the first few post.
I have looked everywhere, but I have not found anyone in the states selling them.


----------



## priZZ (Jan 22, 2005)

NoS said:
			
		

> I sure wish I could find someplace that sold those type of enclosures I see in post from people in other countries. The ones in the first few post.
> I have looked everywhere, but I have not found anyone in the states selling them.


There are no glass-made terrariums in the US???


----------



## NoS (Jan 22, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> There are no glass-made terrariums in the US???


You sure pay attention, dont you?


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 22, 2005)

My Lasiodora enclosure:







/Lelle


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jan 22, 2005)

hey lelle are those leaf litter in the eclosure?
wont they rot or do u have any special methods to keep the leave litter clean and neat?snowbugs?


----------



## Mike H. (Jan 22, 2005)

Leaf litter would just dry out as long as there is pleny of ventilation...


Regards, Mike


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 22, 2005)

randolph20 said:
			
		

> hey lelle are those leaf litter in the eclosure?
> wont they rot or do u have any special methods to keep the leave litter clean and neat?snowbugs?


Yes old dry oakleafs.
In a well ventilated cage there no problem with rot or bugs.
Heres the same set up, with a genic:
http://hem.spray.se/minax/galleri/bilder/genic_800.jpg

/Lelle


----------



## Mike H. (Jan 22, 2005)

Crotalus, do you have a  hide or burrow in the tank with the genic ?? or does the spider just use the leaves and such ??

Regards, Mike


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 22, 2005)

Mike H. said:
			
		

> Crotalus, do you have a  hide or burrow in the tank with the genic ?? or does the spider just use the leaves and such ??
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike,
the set up was made esp. for a photo shoot (Nat. Geographics filmed a Phoneutria) and I decided to use the set up after that for a few spider pictures, so the genic dont go in there now (neither the Phoneutria - it was almost impossible to locate her in all that litter...). However, I kept the set up and added a big piece of cork bark hidden under the leafs for my Lasiodora (which she never use...)
If I would make a similar set up for a genic I´d add alot of peat in the back of the cage to let the spider burrow in and put a few plants at the sides to hide the entrance. Would work well i guess. Might just do that when my fem are big enough for a move to a larger terrarium.

/Lelle


----------



## Freddie (Jan 23, 2005)

Old new cage for Avicularia geroldi.
Maybe it will get one bigger somewhere in the future if it doesnt decide to be a male LOL. Good terrarium then. Not these ugly color petboxes.


----------



## priZZ (Jan 23, 2005)

NoS said:
			
		

> You sure pay attention, dont you?


I was just wondering. And why are there not glass cages available?


----------



## Fince (Jan 23, 2005)

My smithi's semidesert terrarium.







At the rainforest furnishing I use dry walnut leaves because this leaf has a  spearhead shape similarly as a rainforesttrees' leaves. The dry leaves are decorative and reduce the evaporation of substrate.


----------



## Garficro (Jan 23, 2005)

THX all! I redecorated my boring terrarium in 10 min!! And I think is cute!   
Pics later!


----------



## becca81 (Jan 23, 2005)

Fince - What is that crawling on top of the enclosure?


----------



## Garficro (Jan 23, 2005)

Here are the pics!! Sorry I dont have digital cam, so i must pic with my mobile, so pics are bad!  :8o  :wall:  :wall:


----------



## Fince (Jan 23, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Fince - What is that crawling on top of the enclosure?


Hi becca81!

That is one Plastic spider (Plasticopelma sp.   ). Three hot photos for you from this rare species:

The spider in it's cage.... 







Dorsal view....







Ventral view (the spider be in the proecdysis ).


----------



## Apocalypstick (Jan 23, 2005)

Fince, I have almost the exact "rare" black spider... but for some reason they felt the need to cover it with some kind of 'fuzz'. More than one poor soul has glimpsed it sitting by my T tank and screamed in horror that my viscious spider was on the loose


----------



## Tarantula (Jan 23, 2005)

Garficro said:
			
		

> Here are the pics!! Sorry I dont have digital cam, so i must pic with my mobile, so pics are bad!  :8o  :wall:  :wall:


That is WAY to big for that size of T.


----------



## Fince (Jan 23, 2005)

Apocalypstick said:
			
		

> Fince, I have almost the exact "rare" black spider... but for some reason they felt the need to cover it with some kind of 'fuzz'. More than one poor soul has glimpsed it sitting by my T tank and screamed in horror that my viscious spider was on the loose


Hehe   Evil plastic spiders :evil:


----------



## becca81 (Jan 23, 2005)

Garfico - is that cactus real?

Did you make the tank yourself?


----------



## Garficro (Jan 24, 2005)

Nope tank is from my old fish!  cactus is real! Is that bad?? If it is i'm geting it out right away! :wall:  :wall:  :wall:


----------



## metzgerzoo (Jan 24, 2005)

Yes, having a real cactus in there is bad, it can puncture a T.  Also, that tank looks HUGE for that little spiderling you gave a picture of.  You don't wan your enclosure to be too big, especially for a s'ling.


----------



## Garficro (Jan 24, 2005)

Why is it bad if tank is too huge?? What can hapen? Cactus is going out!!


----------



## metzgerzoo (Jan 24, 2005)

Generally, if an enclousure is too large, especially for a spiderling, they will have more difficulty finding food.  One of the greatest misconceptions people tend to have is that in the wild, tarantulas have this HUGE roaming area, thus, needing large enclousures.  Well, they do have all the room in the world to roam in the wild, except for one thing, tarantulas do not roam.    Once they find or make a burrow, web, whatever they rarely venture more than several inches out from that area.  They are passive hunters, meaning, they don't go out searching for food, they wait until it comes to them.  So, to end my rambling, they don't need a huge enclousure because they won't use it and it can prove counter productive, especially with slings.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Garficro (Jan 24, 2005)

THX!! She is alredy 1month in that tank, so i dont think she is "unhappy"!


----------



## Jetzie (Jan 24, 2005)

hehe, no pun intended but it may be been unhappy for 1 mth already


----------



## Faunya (Jan 24, 2005)

Here's a few of my containers...the one on the right (containing a Haplopelma sp.) is in need of repair, since the hot glue came off the corner...hence the tape until we have time to dig him out and fix the tank properly.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 24, 2005)

This tank belongs to my T. blondi, Hagrid. He's in his pot as usual.






And this one belongs to my brand new E. campestratus, Charlotte. She's hiding behind the plant.






And last, this is for the baby, my B. smithi sling Red. Also hiding behind the plant, but you can still see her.


----------



## Fince (Jan 25, 2005)

My blondi's terrarium.


----------

